# Thoughts on this pedigree?



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

Now this pup is mainly just going to be a companion dog/hiking partner/unofficial service/helper dog possibly for some health issues I have.

I will look into some sports though, I've always wanted to try agility or flyball. Not going to lie, schutzhund intimidates the you know what out of me but I'm a tiny woman and not sure I could physically do it. But I'm open to doing sports, I guess it would just be a matter of finding the right one.

Mainly I'm just curious about the thoughts of you all out there with way more knowledge than me. 

Sire- V Ford Helena Golden Haus

Dam's sire- V Zarry vom Haus Antwerpa 
Dam's mother- SG Reveile Vom Grunenfeld


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

This pedigree is WGShow lines, East German Lines, and West German working lines.....lot of genetic diversity overall. It would be very difficult to predict what these pups will be like....little too complex for me.


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

cliffson1 said:


> This pedigree is WGShow lines, East German Lines, and West German working lines.....lot of genetic diversity overall. It would be very difficult to predict what these pups will be like....little too complex for me.


Thank you Cliffson and fair enough! I did meet the sire and dam on several occasions, although only a small part of the equation, I am absolutely in love with the dam... She is incredibly well mannered, gentle and sweet.


----------



## Jag (Jul 27, 2012)

cliffson1 said:


> This pedigree is WGShow lines, East German Lines, and West German working lines.....lot of genetic diversity overall. It would be very difficult to predict what these pups will be like....little too complex for me.


Was there a point that you can think of to mixing all of these lines together?


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

I'd be curious about this as well.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

the sire is V Ford Helena Golden Haus V and IPO 3 , with the usual GSD show line pedigree 
The dam shares her pedigree with Yerick vom Grunenfeld

I like Zarry Antverpa .

It is not that difficult to follow The Zarry sire brings in some good connections to old herding through Bonnie Clausberg, in addition to solid temperament and work-loving Bernd Lierberg through Golf Ritterberg -- (MENTOR Iris ) & Pele haus Himpel and Ingo through Jeff Flamings Sand , great herding through Bert haus Knufken , more Bernd through Grand Himpel, Valet Busecker Schloss, more herding from Enno Beilstein and Racker these two bringing in Ilse and Pirol Kirschental Carmen vom Buchenrangen
and that is the dam's sire Zarry (who I like) 
On the dam's side , Gildo, Drigon , Bernd and Marko, 

I think there is enough material for stability on the dam -- especially for these purposes "Now this pup is mainly just going to be a companion dog/hiking partner/unofficial service/helper dog possibly for some health issues I have"

Grill the breeder and ask alll sorts of questions about the dam -- her sociability, her coping skills, any sensitivities , noise , weather , motion , surfaces, does she adapt to conditions , does she do well - meaning an easy keeper for health. I would think she would be good .
Ask how they are raised , how they are fed , ask for a referal to one of her previous pups (would this be Grunenfeld?) 
See if you can speak to Yeriks owner since this is the genetic combination of the pup in questions dam -- and here is a progeny of Yerick which sort of flips the show line on to the dam portion http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/dog.html?id=689581 , which is certainly a very good looking dog ! -- myself , I prefer a stronger dam line and the show male on top line as is the case in the pup in question sired by Ford.
It looks like a kennel attempting a balance with structure and temperament .

is this litter born ?


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

Thank you Carmspack for some very good insight! 

And yes the litter is born, they are eight weeks today and yes this is Grunenfeld kennel I'm getting the pup from. I've met the dam and as I stated above she is extremely well mannered and gentle, she had no fear of my husband and I the first time she met us, she loved my husband in fact... Stayed next to him the whole time we talked to the breeder, almost asked if she was for sale too. . Her name is Yeva vom Grunenfeld, I think brother to Yerick and my breeder owns him.

I will ask those things as well, but thank you so much for all the information!


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

solid black shepherds

this kennel is dedicated , been in it as nearly as long as I have ! They have a plan and are working with animals that they have produced to bring forward the next generation , with a plan . I don't think you will have any problem .
Grunenfeld German Shepherds home page


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

Older thread but do either of you have any opinion on how this dog might do in IPO?

He is six months old now and has been an amazing dog so far, outstanding temperament, low toy/ball drive but loves his flirt pole and tug, I would say moderate to high prey drive. Though this is my completely novice opinion!

We did a herding instinct test which he passed, not sure at this point if we're going into herding or not... had some issues with the way they train at the place I was going to.

Just curious on your thoughts especially given he is not a full WL dog.

Thank you!


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Line-breeding for the progency of V Ford Helena Golden Haus and Yeva vom Grunenfeld


Lee


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

Thank you for posting that! I realized I hadn't and was just about to.


----------



## Cheyanna (Aug 18, 2012)

is he purebred? I say yes.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

Cheyanna said:


> View attachment 45682
> is he purebred? I say yes.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Sorry this thread is about MY dogs pedigree unless you were talking about my dog lol... Though there don't seem too many here who know much about the German showlines so might as well post about other dogs.


----------



## Cheyanna (Aug 18, 2012)

Sorry. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mspiker03 (Dec 7, 2006)

Just wanted to say that I have met two dogs who were sired by Ford (they are littermates). The female (owned by a good friend) is very drivey and super smart. The male, who I don't know as well, is also a great dog. Both of the dogs happen to be related to mine through the dam.


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

mspiker03 said:


> Just wanted to say that I have met two dogs who were sired by Ford (they are littermates). The female (owned by a good friend) is very drivey and super smart. The male, who I don't know as well, is also a great dog. Both of the dogs happen to be related to mine through the dam.


Who is the dam? 

Ford is a handsome Fella! Ollie is really smart too(and I'm not just saying that because he's my baby) and he has lots of prey drive, he's just not very motivated by toys unless we're playing tug and even then it's not super intense. So I'm not sure how into the bite work stuff he'll be. But we'll see, going to do an eval next week at a club. 

Pic of him just for fun!

DSCN0681 by Carriesue82, on Flickr


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

Cheyanna said:


> Sorry.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


No worries! Sorry I didn't mean to come off harsh so I apologize if I did. I was just looking for some opinions on my pup from people who know WAY more then I do!


----------



## mspiker03 (Dec 7, 2006)

Enya is Janka's dam (she is about 5 now I think). Here is an old thread of pics from Janka's owner (who is not active on the forum anymore):
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/pictures-pictures-pictures/108542-spring-time-mt-laguna.html

The other two dogs are mine, although we recently lost Levi suddenly and unexpectedly (and way too soon).  Leyna (as was Levi...they were littermates) are half siblings to Enya through their sire, Watz.

I couldn't find any pics of Janka's littermate that were posted. He is super handsome and has a much longer coat than Janka (more like your pup). And yes, Janka is very very drivey/prey driven with endless energy.


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

Oh my goodness, I've seen Janka's twitter and Flickr page... I had no idea Ford was her sire! And yeah Ollie is a long coat, is adult coat is still coming in though and his dam is Yeva(she's not in the database, not sure why) who is a solid black dog so I'm guessing that's why Ollie has so much black coloring(I do secretly hope he keeps it but he's only 6 months so you never know).

I don't think I've ever seen mount laguna so green, definitely need to make a point of getting out there in the spring more... We went in Januaury before all the snow came and it was brown, brown, brown. 

I'm so sorry about your Levi, he was absolutely gorgeous. :hugs: Thank you for all the info, I love meeting people with Grunenfeld dogs! I was recently at the GSD training thing at the zoo and met someone else who had Grunenfeld dogs too and I think you were one of the people I talked to way back before I put a deposit down asking for your thoughts on Jackie... She's not the easiest to deal with sometimes but my dog is amazing, so far.


----------



## mspiker03 (Dec 7, 2006)

Janka's littermate, Klaus (not sure on his registered J name - it was long and German), was more black as well (from what I remember).

Rei (Janka's owner) is definitely more active on twitter (via Janka). I set up one for Leyna as well, but I haven't been very active lately. We have been more concerned with keeping her occupied and doing fun things as she hasn't been herself since Levi passed. 

As for the database, it is up to Jackie to enter her and she probably just didn't. I agree - she is very blunt, but we had a great experience and she has always been very helpful. She was saddened to hear of Levi's passing (both their parents lived long lives). Leyna (and Levi too) is a great dog. I can't say enough about how great Levi was - I had people tell me they never cry for other people's dogs who have passed but shed a few tears for Levi. He was by far the best, most loving dog and we are devastated that he left us way too soon. And while we always joke about how crazy Janka is, she is a great dog as well (I have been trying to get Rei to send her up here for a few weeks, but haven't had any luck so far). 

I occasionally ran into other Grunenfelds around San Diego. Met a half sibling to mine at Wags for Wishes in Del Mar (not sure if they have resurrected that or not as it went downhill with a change in venue a couple years ago). I think we may have met one or two at Coronado dog beach and one at Laguna as well. Laguna is great in the spring (and winter too after it snows). Summer is just way too hot out there.


----------

